# frage zur anzeige von "mount"

## pieter_parker

gibt es eine moeglichkeit das die auflistung bei dem befehl mount etwas sortierter..geordneter..uebersichtlicher angezeigt wird ?

was zuletzt gemountet wurde, wird einfach unten dran gereit in der auflistung, das macht es unuebersichtlich finde ich

----------

## schachti

```
man sort
```

----------

## pieter_parker

mount|sort

wow

so einfach geht das...

----------

